# Spaying in season?



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi we've got Bellas spaying booked for next Tuesday which is perfect as we've a week off so we can give her all the fuss and tlc she needed. 

That was until yesterday when we noticed a little blood on the bed sheets where she sleeps tbh we thought she'd lost another tooth and then today more blood. 

Question is can we still get her spayed next week? I've read online that there might be more blood loss etc and was wondering what other people have done?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I very much doubt your vet will proceed and personally I would put it off. It's best to wait 3 months after the season to allow hormone levels to settle.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am another who would not proceed. A season will be messing with her hormones and really not a time you want to be operating added to which it is a harder operation for her to recover from so I doubt the vets would do it.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply spoke to the vet Monday and she confirmed we'd have to wait until Feb


----------

